# This day is trying my patience.



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Went to town and picked up another bag of puppy chow to replace a bad one. The gal working their said I am over my limit. I said "No Way". She said the owner dropped it from $800 to $400. Didn't say a thing this time or the last time when she dropped it from $1200 to $800. I paid the bill off and she said "you don't need more dog food than that one bag? I said sure, but, I am going to the valley tomorrow to get chicken, figure I may as well pick up my dog food while I am at Costco. I spent $1000 to $1500 in that feed store every month for over 20 years because it is local economy and convenient. The way I see it, If I have to drive to town to pick up chicken and groceries, may as well start picking up dog food to boot. I am going to google Kirkland dog food right now.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

They have this grain free stuff there now:
http://www.naturesdomainpetfood.com/about-natures-domain

I think its a lot like Taste of the Wild, but inexpensive.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The least they could have done was pick up the phone to let you know when they changed their policy. I mean it's probably not like they have hundreds of clients with this same arrangement. And even if they did have a lot of clients, at least they could have emailed or snail mailed an announcement to everyone in advance. For lack of smart customer service they might have just lost a customer.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> They have this grain free stuff there now:
> http://www.naturesdomainpetfood.com/about-natures-domain
> 
> I think its a lot like Taste of the Wild, but inexpensive.


Thanks Steve...will check it out.

Things are looking better. Built a big plate of tacos with the shells just on the crispy side, glass of Kentucky's finest, and a new pouch of Red Man to top off the meal.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't you feed Diamond? Kirkland is made by the same company.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> The least they could have done was pick up the phone to let you know when they changed their policy. I mean it's probably not like they have hundreds of clients with this same arrangement. And even if they did have a lot of clients, at least they could have emailed or snail mailed an announcement to everyone in advance. For lack of smart customer service they might have just lost a customer.


The gal pointed to the top of my reciept it is printed right their but I never look at the reciept. Haven't for years. I will check on a pallet price tomorrow at Cotco. I think a pallet is 32 bags. 1/2 pallet sounds better and it will work in the winter. This is what I was saying about convienience. Didn't have to buy so much to where the squirrels were getting in it or it was going rancid, which is a proiblem in the summer. The only other problem is I have to pick it up when the weather is good. Naw, she didn't lose a customer really. I will still get stuff there when I am in a pinch...just no more bulk business.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Went to town and picked up another bag of puppy chow to replace a bad one. The gal working their said I am over my limit. I said "No Way". She said the owner dropped it from $800 to $400. Didn't say a thing this time or the last time when she dropped it from $1200 to $800. I paid the bill off and she said "you don't need more dog food than that one bag? I said sure, but, I am going to the valley tomorrow to get chicken, figure I may as well pick up my dog food while I am at Costco. I spent $1000 to $1500 in that feed store every month for over 20 years because it is local economy and convenient. The way I see it, If I have to drive to town to pick up chicken and groceries, may as well start picking up dog food to boot. I am going to google Kirkland dog food right now.


I'd be pissed. Sounds like my family and the local feedstore there in town. We don't run a tab generally, but I remember as a teenager running down there for 10+ bags of horse feed and realizing I didn't have grandma's checkbook. Store owner said "I know who you are, pay it when you come in next week"...
Same thing with my mom when grandma had a heart-attack recently, they said our family is one of their best customers and of course they can run a tab for us. They don't let our animals starve in an emergency or make us make the drive all the way back to the ranch for a damn checkbook.

That is the kind of service you expect from a Mom and Pop kind of store that you've frequented for forever and a day - not to be told "oh you're over your limit" when you pay it and don't let the tab sit for an inconvenient amount of time - just as I imagine you settle up your debt like we do.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Our local grain mill had to cut off ALL its customers ledgers and make everyone pay cash now...what a ripple effect it has had too!
We have dairies that had to do herd reduction sales, two out right quit and one guy actually committed suicide in his barn because he could not afford to feed his stock. Sad state of affairs....:-({|=
I have always made it a point to support my local businesses and the local economy, but if I had to go corporate to feed my critters I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I can understand having to cut some people off, especially those that run up $1000 tab every month and don't pay the balances. Small businesses need that money to stay on top too and not get flushed by Walmart, etc.

But, like in Don's case, you don't piss away your good customers.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Don't you feed Diamond? Kirkland is made by the same company.


That's all right, Diamond is a big mill that produces a lot of different brands of food using each companies recipe. Same grain probably but don't think aflotoxins is the problem...think it is just rancid. Had an aflotoxin problem 20 years ago with Natures recipe. Spotted it right away also because of the way the dogs are kept. Told em I had 10 bags and they said now way, we will replace two. Told them don't bother, and never bought NR again, but spent several $100,000 buying others dog foods since. Besides, 1/2 the sporting dog world feed Diamond.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It isn't just the feed. Being off the beaten path, everything is hoigher here,but, convenience is wrth something. Those 20 horse panels for the lockdown pens cam from this feed store at $400 each. All the aitomatic feeders, waterers, big gal wter tubs, fly and bee traps, electic fence parts since she started carrying them. $140 bucks foir wormer everym other mo. Betadine, penicillin, Cut-n-Heal. She may think she is convenient and she is....but not that convenient since I have to go to Fresno for chicken and groceries anyway. I can't even count the times I have spent $400 to $600 in one day in there. A $400 dollar limit is nothing....may as well make it cash elsewhere.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don,

Is your local store still owned by local people?
Lots of the local business up the pass (From Colorado Springs to Cripple Creek) in Woodland Park etc have been bought up by out of State transplants. They don't know or care who their customers are
anymore.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm one of our local feed stores is going to get a good talking to, next time I go in. We stopped to pick up 10 bales of hay. I was putting the baby in the car while my husband helped the kids that worked there, put the bales on our trailer. One of the kids saw the Iraqi Veteran sticker, my husband just put on my back window, the last time he drove it to the VA hospital. The little asshole said "you had to be a savage to have went there".

Course my husband just walked away and didn't tell me, until we were down the road. Little bastard! [-X Not the kinda place I'd expect to hear something like that.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Been doing business with her and her husband a long time. Used to sit in there and talk dogs for hours with Bernie before he passed away. Things change.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

capitalism at work.
They don't provide the service you want to go somewhere that will.
No reason for you to feel guilty.

Its your way of voting. The American way.
Hopefully they are smart enough to figure it out, but most aren't.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like it's my turn to have a trying day!
Woke up at 1 this morning to something, not sure what woke me up. Wandered downstairs and as soon as I hit the floor, ankle deep water. 
Hot water heater did something, over-pressurized - relief valve works but since landlord didn't put a drain hose on it, it "relieved" itself all over my basement - I had to empty out a trash can and finish relieving the pressure that way - not cool. My computer, big screen TV, etc is all down in the basement - nothing ruined. Spent the night sucking up the water with a carpet shampooer since I don't have a shop vac. This is the 3rd time this basement has flooded out - at least it wasn't sewage this time.
Got a text around 6 AM (I got a total of 3 hours of sleep so far today) and it was full of bad news and irritating shit.

I'm not feeling very patient anymore.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just got back from Fresno. Picked up 200 lbs of the Kirkland Super Premium to try it out. It is a better food than available at the feed store and is $.11 cents a bag cheaper. Didn't really study the label on it but it has 16% fat rather than 10% which should mean less food consumed in this cold weather. I will watch and see if the consumption rate is enough different to equate to less bag/bags in a mo. It is bagged in a nicer bag anyway....make a better looking trash bag sitting by the door.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just got back from Fresno. Picked up 200 lbs of the Kirkland Super Premium to try it out. It is a better food than available at the feed store and is $.11 cents a bag cheaper. Didn't really study the label on it but it has 16% fat rather than 10% which should mean less food consumed in this cold weather. I will watch and see if the consumption rate is enough different to equate to less bag/bags in a mo. It is bagged in a nicer bag anyway....make a better looking trash bag sitting by the door.


 
I was going to add, you lot don't know what a trying day is until I saw this post about the nice bag!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just got back from Fresno. Picked up 200 lbs of the Kirkland Super Premium to try it out. It is a better food than available at the feed store and is $.11 cents a bag cheaper. Didn't really study the label on it but it has 16% fat rather than 10% which should mean less food consumed in this cold weather. I will watch and see if the consumption rate is enough different to equate to less bag/bags in a mo. It is bagged in a nicer bag anyway....make a better looking trash bag sitting by the door.


Granted, my dog spends a lot of time inside, where it's warm, but I feed quite a bit less than recommended of the Kirkland (chicken in the purple bag).
Fat dog gets 2 cups a day - doesn't seem like a lot but she is obese right now, approximately 10 lbs over where she should be, and isn't losing it. I've cut out all other food and she hasn't lost any either so it seems to be maintaining her at about half the reccommended feeding amount.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ashley, you seemed to have spent a lot of time relieving pressure today.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm trying 
Nothing better to do since I got to clean my entire basement out in the middle of the night - no chores left to do!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a different answer typed up. Gotta quit before David goes on a rampage. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I bet you do! I'm just over-tired and goofy at this point, and waiting the kids out so they crash and I can do the same thing.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm trying
> Nothing better to do since I got to clean my entire basement out in the middle of the night - no chores left to do!


feel for you--one of those "well, the floor needed mopped anyway" moments when the dogs dump the water bucket, the kids are at war, you JUST got home (foolishly thinking everything could go smoothly), etc.,etc., etc....(except in spades this time for you)

i personally try to repeat to self while in the middle of this "experience" of life: "the floor needed mopped anyway, the floor needed mopped anyway" just so i wouldn't KILL anything.](*,) ](*,)

and, as my Dad would have said, "it builds character" ( i always knew when he trotted that one out that i was SOL). 

so hey, a lot of character-building here recently, i just pray mine doesn't have to be boosted for a little bit. 

god, ann--SHUT UP


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The yard with the suspect food is back to normal just about, even with a new type of food. I may wait a couple of days until everything is normal and put the suspect food back out to be sure that is what it was. Or, I may just accept that is likely the cause and just dump the food because I am fairly certain it was the cause. But, if it was a wild bug I could just go out and spend several hrs bleaching the yard again.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The little asshole said "you had to be a savage to have went there".


Could the kid have ment it in a good way? Or was he hippy?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> The little asshole said "you had to be a savage to have went there".
> 
> 
> Could the kid have ment it in a good way? Or was he hippy?


I was wondering the same think myself. When "bad" is good and 
"sick" is better. Who knows WTF kids really mean anymore?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I was wondering the same think myself. When "bad" is good and
> "sick" is better. Who knows WTF kids really mean anymore?


WTH, adults here can't understand what the other is talking about when it comes to drives and were trying to figure out what this kid says/means?! ](*,):lol:


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I was wondering the same think myself. When "bad" is good and
> "sick" is better. Who knows WTF kids really mean anymore?


I was going to say the same thing, all the kids my Nephew's age (10-18) use "Savage" and "Beast"as a term of respect. Like a really good ball player, shooter, etc... I hope you just misunderstood how he meant it. Or he needs to be punched in the throat...


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> The little asshole said "you had to be a savage to have went there".
> 
> 
> Could the kid have ment it in a good way? Or was he hippy?


I'm not certain, but why word it in such a way? My husband just told him "I was just doing my duty" and walked away. Kid didn't thank him for his service or pat him on the back or any of the many other ways, people usually support a soldier. I assumed it was ment as a negative, since my husband waited for me to drive out, before telling me about it. 

Besides, nobody who has actually been in battle, wants to be called savage. It's not "cool" or funny or a compliment.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'm not certain, but why word it in such a way? My husband just told him "I was just doing my duty" and walked away. Kid didn't thank him for his service or pat him on the back or any of the many other ways, people usually support a soldier. I assumed it was ment as a negative, since my husband waited for me to drive out, before telling me about it.
> 
> Besides, nobody who has actually been in battle, wants to be called savage. It's not "cool" or funny or a compliment.


I asked my teenager for a "teen to adult" translation on this. He immediately said it's a compliment. Basically it's like saying your husband was "bad-ass" to have gone there. Another "fun" teen phrase, meant as a compliment. But absolutely no insult intended, he was actually giving your husband "respect". I agree it's probably not the best choice of words, but I don't know to many teens who are going to pat him on the back, or thank him for his service. Unless they are military kids, then they might thank him for his service since they've probably heard that term many times.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya, Savage is a good term as far as I know in that age group, he was tell your husband he was a “bad ass dude” in a good way. That was his pat on the back, You guys must be getting old.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The kid almost got beat down because of a generation gap, that’s great. If the kid tells you your fat just make sure he meant with a PH, its all good then.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> The kid almost got beat down because of a generation gap, that’s great. If the kid tells you your fat just make sure he meant with a PH, its all good then.


If you're not sure, give the kid a beat down anyway.
It's like the old advise to beat your kids everyday. If you don't know why..........they will


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Kid would have been very confused if he got a beat down


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Kid would have been very confused if he got a beat down


and that would be a problem?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

He was miles away from a beat down. An ass chewing...now thats another thing. I always ask specific questions, so I can fully understand the situation if I'm at all unsure. I would not have started screaming in his face or anything but asked for an explination or "what do you mean by that"? Then depending on the answer, decide which course to take.


----------

